#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 解謎類RPG遊戲Changed

## 峰峰

上市時間:
2018 年 4 月 5 日

遊戲支援語言:
繁體中文,簡體中文

遊戲介紹:
遊戲主角在陌生的房間中蘇醒，來到了一個陌生的實驗樓。
冒險中，他會遇到形形色色的未知生物，每一種都可以輕易“掠奪”他的軀體，他只能進行不斷的探索，試圖走出這個危機四伏的建築。
在這個草木皆兵的新世界裏，暗自引導他走出去的究竟是誰？為什麽他會被困在這裏？外面的世界究竟遭遇了什麽？
種種謎團錯綜復雜，真相將在壹步步交互與探索中慢慢浮出水面。
當然，要小心，不要迷失在這個建築……

心得:覺得很有趣，透過失敗一步步瞭解，結局跟CG圖很多樣
獸人很可愛，搭配黏液膠狀(很有特色 :jcdragon-bad: 
虐向方面須注意 :jcdragon-QQ: 8-bit風格的音樂還不錯

遊玩有些難度，要很有技巧

Steam價格:$NT82元

----------


## GF

最近看到很多人在實況、身邊的朋友都在討論，連不是furry的朋友都打頭陣跑來報給我知道了...好想敗來玩啊~但是最近在忙，先暫時刪掉steam了 :penguin_em29:

----------


## 峰峰

TO 吐吐
真的很多獸迷在討論這款遊戲，連一堆畫家都有在畫普羅(角色)呢 :jcdragon-want: 

題外話:吐吐看到你回文時間好晚睡，注意身體喔~ :jcdragon-cool:

----------

